
The folly of Fallingwater (2001) - mynegation
https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2001/sep/10/artsfeatures
======
mynegation
The greatest American architect of all time, Frank Lloyd Wright is 150 years
today. When I was at Fallingwater (it is absolutely stunning and I recommend
it to everyone), the engineering behind the structure was one of the most
interesting things.

